# Polish Angel



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys, was looking to start up a decent thread for Polish Angel products. I have been looking to get some things to try out and been looking into reviews etc but not much comes up for the brand at all.

What's people take on the products and how have you guys been getting on with any you might have used of currently using?

Is it worth trying master sealant or cosmic as a beginner into coatings or try si02 such as gyeon or cquartz. 
Any help and Info would be great to help myself and hopefully others looking into the brand

Cheers 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Go here: https://www.autopia.org/

Search for posts by: 512Detail

Polish Angel junkie, has used mist of their stuff to great effect.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I've done a few cars with Master sealant. 
Easy to work with, much like a wax. Just spread thinly by hand or machine, let cure and wipe of.
Master Sealant gives a nice glossy finish, beads and sheets okay but nothing crazy. I could still see the effect of it 9 months after application on my car used for commuting 150 km / day.

Really easy to work with comparing to ceramic sealants which do demand a bit more work and precision. Check some videos on youtube regarding ceramic application. If you feel you're up for it then do ceramic instead.


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

ENEP said:


> I've done a few cars with Master sealant.
> Easy to work with, much like a wax. Just spread thinly by hand or machine, let cure and wipe of.
> Master Sealant gives a nice glossy finish, beads and sheets okay but nothing crazy. I could still see the effect of it 9 months after application on my car used for commuting 150 km / day.
> 
> Really easy to work with comparing to ceramic sealants which do demand a bit more work and precision. Check some videos on youtube regarding ceramic application. If you feel you're up for it then do ceramic instead.


Does sound good, I like to play around with products so might be a good idea as ceramics last longer and would be less likely to need re done as much.
Did you top master sealant with anything from PA?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

PA has their Escalate Lotion to be used as a primer/light polish. Don't know if they have something as a topper.

I didn't use neither in any case. Just a good polish and wipe of with IPA twice. 
Oh, and i only laid down one layer. Recommended is two layers i believe.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I worked with almost the whole range,fantastic products.

Id gladly choose cosmic v2 over gyeon coatings.

Rapidwax is brilliant,the sio2 sprays range not cheap but very very good gear.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Same as Ron really. I have used the lot and additional products that aren’t offered in the UK. Cosmic V2 is one of the best coatings I’ve used. It may not have the extended durability of the newer types but what it does bring is easy use and stunning looks. It is advertised to use in conjunction with the primer which can make it look expensive but you don’t really need it. Master Sealant is also very good. Famous is all about looks but durability is at least half of the stated time. Rapidwaxx is excellent as is Cosmic Spritz. The products for day to day tasks aren’t really worth the extra money. The clay bar is however one of the nicest I’ve used. Nearly forgot the Master Compound is superb and worth the extra money. Any questions just drop me a PM bud. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've used Esclate Lotion, highly rate it as a paint cleansing polish, brings out the flake in metallic paint and nips out any light wash marring. 

Master Sealant is a decent polymer sealant, reminds me of blackfire or zaino easy on easy off and looks pretty good, leaves a slick surface too. 

I've also used angelouis Famous which is a carnauba based coating, its very nice to apply and leaves a very warm glossy finish, also very slick to the touch.

Haven't used Cosmic but from what I've seen it basically works like Famous easy on easy off.


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Moet1974 said:


> Same as Ron really. I have used the lot and additional products that aren't offered in the UK. Cosmic V2 is one of the best coatings I've used. It may not have the extended durability of the newer types but what it does bring is easy use and stunning looks. It is advertised to use in conjunction with the primer which can make it look expensive but you don't really need it. Master Sealant is also very good. Famous is all about looks but durability is at least half of the stated time. Rapidwaxx is excellent as is Cosmic Spritz. The products for day to day tasks aren't really worth the extra money. The clay bar is however one of the nicest I've used. Nearly forgot the Master Compound is superb and worth the extra money. Any questions just drop me a PM bud. :thumb:


Thanks moet sounds like I might need to give these a go for sure, especially the master sealant as all reviews seem to be good.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive applied viking shield on my pearl white 508 8-9 months ago,still going strong,i love the half coating/half wax look.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

*Master compound review , Unbeatable?*

The best one step product?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Moet1974 said:


> Same as Ron really. I have used the lot and additional products that aren't offered in the UK. Cosmic V2 is one of the best coatings I've used. It may not have the extended durability of the newer types but what it does bring is easy use and stunning looks. It is advertised to use in conjunction with the primer which can make it look expensive but you don't really need it. Master Sealant is also very good. Famous is all about looks but durability is at least half of the stated time. Rapidwaxx is excellent as is Cosmic Spritz. The products for day to day tasks aren't really worth the extra money. The clay bar is however one of the nicest I've used. Nearly forgot the Master Compound is superb and worth the extra money. Any questions just drop me a PM bud. :thumb:


Hi Moet, whats the durability of famous? 6mths in the warmer mths? Seems like PA is phasing out V2? Only way i can pull it up on polishangel.us is to use the search function.

Where do you buy the PA products in the states? I'm in Canada.

Thanks!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

noorth said:


> Where do you buy the PA products in the states? I'm in Canada.
> 
> Thanks!


You can choose between Polish Angel USA and Esoteric Detail.

Alan W


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

noorth said:


> Hi Moet, whats the durability of famous? 6mths in the warmer mths? Seems like PA is phasing out V2? Only way i can pull it up on polishangel.us is to use the search function.
> 
> Where do you buy the PA products in the states? I'm in Canada.
> 
> Thanks!


You will never get 6 months from famous. It's more for looks than durability. Its lovely to use. I applied it by hand. I'd always top with Rapidwaxx if I use it to keep the shine and performance going

If its durability your after with gloss I'd go with master sealant topping up with cosmic spritz. That's your cheapest option also

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

